# Berg Quella Kennel



## fireman3571 (May 23, 2009)

Does any one have any info on this breeder. Berg Quella Kennel (Linda Strand) in Deland Florida. http://germanshepherdakc.tripod.com/ 

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Mike


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know, from their website, it seems like they import puppies from kennels that they have contact with. They don't breed. I couldn't find any information related their dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*This is a testimonial from the site:*

Here are some people who kept in touch about their puppy they purchased from us.
Please take the time to read their letters. 

Linda,

I have known you over a year now. I can only say I wish more breeders held the standard you have set for your kennel. I cannot thank you enough for helping me improve my bloodlines by finding me great imports. I know it takes a lot of knowledge and work. *I also highly recommend you to other breeders to use you to whelp their litters.* You have done such a great job for me. Thank you for whelping one of my litters in your home this week. Krassy and her babies could not have had better care anywhere else. Last summer you made what could have been a terrible experience, incredible, when you saved the lives of 3 pups the time my bitch delivered prematurely. For 15 minutes I watched you bring this one pup back to life when anyone else would have given up. That same pup is big and healthy and with a great family only because of you. Thank you so much Linda for all your knowledge and help. 



Michael Shepard

Shepherds Meadow

Daytona Florida

386-341-4900


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Never heard of the breeder or their dogs but I see a few red flags.

Sire is less than 2 years old, so not fully mature. Not OFAed (not even old enough to be) and while there are other hip/elbow certifications that can be obtained on dogs less than 2 years old, he doesn't appear to have had this done. And looking at his previous progeny, he sired his first litter at around 10 months old. That's just wrong. Dogs should be fully mature, health and temperament tested before breeding.

No titles on the dam either, but at least she has her hips OFAed. That's good. No elbows though. I'd question her history as based on her progeny listed on the pedigreedatabase, this will be her 4th litter all for different breeders. I'd wonder why she's apparently been passed around so much.

I personally don't agree with their pricing based on type of registration. IMO, limited registration is intended to be used to protect the dogs and bloodlines from indiscriminate breeding, not as a means to make money by charging more for full registration (but apparently no stipulations for full other than paying more $).

I've definitely seen worse, but I do strongly feel that at *minimum* the parents should be health tested/OFAed and mature before breeding. To me, the lack of this on the sire would be a deal breaker, regardless of how nice a dog he may be. Temperament testing/titles are also important. And pups from health tested/OFAed and titled breeding stock can easily be found for the same price range.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

A club member I train with apparently has a dog from this kennel. I didn't realize it until I was reading through the testamonial page. I see them mentioned as having received thier BH. The dog that is mentioned is doing really well in training.


----------



## loverofgermanshepherds (Dec 21, 2013)

WE got our puppy from a Great family home breeder, Berg Quella German Shepherds in Deland, here is their testimony of what they produce. we love our dog, he is 70 lbs at 7 months and super smart and friendly & their vet they use in Lake Mary , we called him and he said he has been their vet for over 7yrs and they have always had good health and hips, see them here 
Customer Testimonies


----------

